

Show HN: Where books and people meet - usaphp
http://readprint.com

======
septerr
I clicked through quickly, I might review in detail later. First off, nice
job. You have implemented a lot. Groups, discussions, quotes, books read and
to-read. How long and how many people did it take?? Is there functionality for
people to rate the books they read and write reviews? I am sure there is, I
just didn't see it.

The adverts are definitely distracting and make the site look cluttered. But I
understand, you need to make money to at least support the operation! I have
thought about creating something like this that would go with a mobile app so
people can stay in touch with what others are reading, or write reviews while
on the go. I wanted to do this or wanted someone else to do this because I
don't like (and so don't use) the goodreads app.

Adding your site to my Clippt inbox, to review properly later.

Good luck!

~~~
usaphp
Thanks, there is an option to review and rate books.

------
mikecane
Why would people use this over Goodreads?

~~~
usaphp
Main difference is that Goodreads is just for ratings and reviews, ReadPrint
allows you to read books online.

